# how to check my lifetime subscription



## dgtheriault (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,
sorry if this has been covered in earlier posts... I searched but couldn't find!

I getting ready to sell my TiVo (a Thomson PVR10UK). It has been sitting in a box for about 3 years now and I'm not sure that my lifetime subscription is still alive.
Calling the UK number on the back of the manual just gives an 'unknown number' message. I've called the Customer Services number that I found on one of the forums (0844 241 0703) and tried to ring but after about 15 minutes gave up - perhaps closed on Saturday?

Basically if I sell it, I'd like to be able to give the buyer a proper transfer of the Lifetime Subscription. Any suggestions on how to go about that? Is there a website / portal where I can check it? or is it just to persist with the above number until they finally answer?

any help is much appreciated!
regards,
David


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The only way I can think of is to plug it in and make a test call. This should check the status of the machine.


----------



## dgtheriault (Aug 23, 2008)

Carl,
thanks, it looks like I was trying to avoid the inevitable.
yes, I hooked it up again, connected to a telephone line and (presto!) it worked. It took ages to run the 'daily connect' but it eventually finished.
I was obviously anticipating this was going to be more complicated than it actually was.
Thanks!

D


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problem. You don't even really need to get the LTS transferred. It will simply continue to work.


----------

